

Obama: 'America's war in Iraq will be over' at year's end - snampall
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/21/source-almost-all-u-s-troops-out-of-iraq-by-years-end/

======
nextparadigms
Didn't he promise it would end immediately after he would win in 2008? Fool me
once...

~~~
ansy
PolitiFact.com says "by the end of 2011" [1]. Looks like this announcement
puts him on track to meet this campaign promise on the nose.

PolitiFact also has a more comprehensive set of Obama's campaign promises kept
and broken [2]. Interestingly enough, most of the broken promises seem to be
directly related to the GOP's efforts to keep the Bush tax cuts and prevent
Obama from increasing spending for education, health care, environmentalism,
and humanitarianism. [3]

[1] [http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/promises/obameter/pr...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/promises/obameter/promise/126/begin-removing-combat-brigades-from-iraq/)

[2] <http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/promises/obameter/>

[3] [http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/promises/obameter/ru...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/promises/obameter/rulings/promise-broken/)

